# ppp over serial, getty



## nerozero (Jul 8, 2019)

Hello, 
I'm building a device  which should work with GPRS, as I can understood - this is in basically PPP over serial line(PPPoS) via GSM modem. (Please correct me if i'm wrong)
For testing reason I would like to make a PPP server on my bsd pc which should work via serial line. 
20 years ago I did that kind of dialin services via using and mgetty + pppd. But now I'm stuck on getty  config. Here is what I did:
file: /etc/ttys

```
...
ttyU0   "/usr/libexec/getty std.115200"      vt100   on insecure
...
```

but getty doesn't seems to run after kill -1 1 as described here : https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/term.html


----------



## nerozero (Jul 8, 2019)

getopt,  HM....
the issue was the port where initialized as 9600 even if I set it to 115200.... trying to override it by setting speed via
`stty -f /dev/ttyU0.lock 115200`


----------

